# HOWTO: GMA500 (Poulsbo, US15W)

## frnk

I'm trying to get my GMA500 graphics adapter to work in 1366x768 on my Handheld Algiz XRW.

There are a bunch of open source drivers, but it is known, these are poor performing.

At least for now, february 2012.

So, I use the official Intel driver:

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/embedded/hwsw/software/emgd#download

Which imposes a few restrictions:

xorg server 1.9

kernel 2.6.39

mesa 7.9

Until further updates of the driver by Intel, you will have to accept to use these slightly outdated packages. Don't cry. Better this, than crappy graphics power.

As kernel 2.6.39 was kicked out of portage concerning gentoo-sources, I use hardened-sources. (My Algiz XRW is a rugged computer anyway, so why don't use rugged sources  :Wink:  )

You can emerge the needed versions like this:

```
emerge "=hardened-sources-2.6.39-r8"
```

Configure kernel. Select generic DRM support and generic AGP support.

Otherwise EMGD will not compile or report 'Unknown symbol' when fireing up startx.

Reboot with new kernel.

To have the higher versions masked, so that world updates don't upgrade these again. So create a file for portage masks:

```
mkdir /etc/portage/package.mask

nano -w /etc/portage/package.mask/gma500
```

And enter this:

```

>=sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.40

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10

>=x11-libs/mesa-7.10

```

```
emerge -uDNav xorg-server mesa
```

Download LIN_EMGD_1_10_RC_2209.tgz from Intel.

```

tar xfp LIN_EMGD_1_10_RC_2209.tgz

cd IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/Utilities

chmod a+x install.sh

./install.sh

```

Edit xorg configuration:

```
nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

And enter this:

```

...

Section "Device"

  Driver  "emgd"

EndSection

...

```

GO!!

...

Why does startx hang?

DAMN! Help needed.

(Perhaps Christian Lorandi can help, as he managed to get this done for http://pixielive.org/dotclear/index.php?tag/GMA500) Please!!!

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

i also never really got the emgd driver to work properly.

But on recent kernels there is a module called psb-gfx which works quite well with a framebuffer X driver in native resolution (through KMS).

Cheers.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *nativemad wrote:*   

> But on recent kernels there is a module called psb-gfx which works quite well with a framebuffer X driver in native resolution (through KMS).

 

I can confirm this:

```
# modinfo psb_gfx

filename:       /lib/modules/3.2.1-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/staging/gma500/psb_gfx.ko

license:        GPL

description:    DRM driver for the Intel GMA500

author:         Alan Cox and others

alias:          pci:v00008086d00008109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00008108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        drm,drm_kms_helper,video,i2c-algo-bit

staging:        Y

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.2.1-gentoo-r2 SMP mod_unload ATOM 

parm:           panel_id:Panel Identifier (int)

parm:           no_fb:Disable FBdev (int)

parm:           trap_pagefaults:Error and reset on MMU pagefaults (int)
```

```
% xrandr --current

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

Screen 0: minimum 1366 x 768, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768

default connected 1366x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1366x768        0.0* 
```

```
% uname -a

Linux mimomini 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP Fri Apr 13 06:59:11 CEST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520 @ 1.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Make sure that:

```
grep  CONFIG_STUB_POULSB .config 

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set
```

----------

## rbrunka

@nativemad and @mimosinnet,

can you write something more about your configuration?

I have only vesa driver working on my netbook.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *rbrunka wrote:*   

> can you write something more about your configuration?
> 
> I have only vesa driver working on my netbook.

 

I do not have my laptop with me, but I recalled I had some problems with the psb_gfx module, and I finally used fbdev. You can find more information in the Arch Linux page. Basically, I recall using fbdev in VIDEO_CARDS, but let me know if you have configuration issues and I will try to get hold of the laptop.

Cheers!

----------

## mikegpitt

Just got a new laptop with the GMA500 card in it.  I can verify that the driver is x11-video-fbdev, and the drivers are included in the 3.4.4 kernel (I think they were included a few versions ago, but I didn't verify):

```
CONFIG_DRM_GMA500=y

CONFIG_DRM_GMA600=y

CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600=y

CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO=y

```

Framebuffer works at boot and X starts.

----------

## wcg

For the OP: is /etc/portage/package.mask/gma500 a file that emerge

will see at emerge time?

My files in /etc/portage/package.mask/ are all named for portage

categories, like sys-libs, sys-devel, mail-mta, sys-fs, etc. Their

contents have a syntax comparable to what you described

for the entries in your /etc/portage/package.mask/gma500

file, but emerge will consult them for constraints any time it

is emerging a package from the matching category.

----------

